# Adaptation



## MEG (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Mon petit garçon de 15 mois vient de commencer son adaptation chez une nouvelle assistante maternelle. Notre précédente nounou est malade et a dû cesser son activité. Nous avons commencé par des heures en notre présence, puis seul, puis un repas et au 4ème jour la nounou a dû nous appeler car il ne cessait de pleurer depuis son arrivée le matin. Nous faisons tout avec son papa pour le rassurer, nous lui expliquons les choses, nous y allons progressivement je pense, nous lui avons amené ses draps pour qu’il ait ses odeurs, son doudou avec mon parfum et avec sa sucette, etc mais j’ai le sentiment que la nounou ne le gardera pas s’il continue de pleurer car elle me dit que ça a un impact sur les autres enfants et elle a le sentiment qu’il ne l’accepte pas … Je me mets à sa place et j’imagine à quel point c’est compliqué un enfant qui pleure. Mais j’ai bien peur que mon petit gars ait besoin de beaucoup beaucoup de temps, il est sensible, il était attaché à sa précédente nounou et depuis tout petit il est très attaché à moi. J’ai peur de devoir changer d’assistante maternelle de nouveau si mon petit continue de pleurer et que la nounou ne puisse le supporter. Je savais que ce serait difficile vu son âge et sa sensibilité mais je ne pensait pas qu’il le vivrait si mal. Il ne pleure jamais et a tout le temps le sourire et aujourd’hui j’ai récupéré mon bébé triste et totalement perdu … c’est difficile ! Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour l’aider à surmonter cette étape. Quels conseils nous donneriez vous?


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir. Il faut du temps à un enfant pour se créer de nouvelles figures d'attachement, de nouvelles habitudes et de nouveaux rituels. A 15 mois, un enfant a des compétences mais il manque de maturité pour tout intégrer rapidement. Son cerveau reptilien le fait souvent réagir à la nouveauté par un stress. Habituellement, on estime à 3 semaines le temps de l'intégration des nouveautés et de la réassurance face à elles. Il faut de la patience et encore de la patience, ne pas faire ressentir votre stress à votre enfant non plus que votre assistante maternelle. N'hésitez pas à partager avec cette dernière, lui exprimer votre confiance et peut être allonger la période d'adaptation si cela vous est possible. Également, faites confiance à votre enfant. 
Il a su s'adapter avec sa précédente assistante maternelle. Il lui faut refaire ce processus. En espérant que votre nouvelle ass mat puisse accompagner au mieux cette période de transition. Bonne continuation.


----------



## MEG (23 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie de votre réponse. Ça me conforte dans ce que je pense il faut beaucoup de temps. La nounou actuelle est gentille et patiente mais j’ai vraiment peur qu’elle ne tienne pas autant de temps. Je vais en parler avec elle, je lui fais confiance et je sais que mon bébé ait capable au fond de lui mais je crains que ça ne suffise pas.


----------



## Ariv42 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
J'accueille T 2 ans depuis début novembre 
Il pleure souvent, l'adaptation est difficile 
Il réclame ses parents 
Le seul moyen pour le calmer est de lui dire que son papa et sa maman vont revenir 
Aujourd'hui la maman m'a offert une plante et des chocolats, elle m'a embrassée en me souhaitant de bonnes fêtes et bien c'est la 1ère fois que T ne pleure pas en la voyant partir,ni depuis ce matin 
Lui dire que vous allez revenir est très important et courage 
Bonnes fêtes


----------



## MEG (23 Décembre 2022)

Ce matin c’est papa qui a amené notre petit gars. Il a pleuré dès que la porte s’est ouverte. Papa a fait son possible pour le rassurer et lui expliquer qu’on revenait le chercher qu’il pouvait s’amuser que tout irait bien. Mais nounou a dit que c’était trop difficile pour elle et qu’elle voulait mettre fin au contrat. Qu’on en reparlait à midi en allant le chercher. Donc je pense que c’est déjà clair de son côté … J’ai l’impression d’avoir perdu une semaine. Trouver une nounou du jour au lendemain c’est mission impossible et surtout qui va accepter de garder un petit garçon qui pleure autant car je ne peux pas cacher le fait que ça va être très long et très compliqué. S’ajoute à ça le fait que la vie continue et que nous avons des obligations professionnelles et surtout un travail qui exclut totalement d’adapter nos heures. Totalement démunie face à cette situation …Je rêve de trouver une nounou qui me dise que ça va être long et difficile mais qu’elle est prête à relever le défi et qu’elle va y arriver parce qu’elle a déjà vécu ça avec d’autres enfants. Pourvu que cette perle rare existe


----------



## assmatzam (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien ne perdez pas espoir
Je fais partie des assistantes maternelles qui font tous leurs possible pour qu'un  bébé s'adapte 
Même si ça me prend des semaines je ne lâche rien et je vais au bout des choses. 

Lorsque je m'engage ce n'est pas que sur le papier 
J'aime relevé des défis et je suis très fière de moi car avec beaucoup de patience et de bienveillance j'y suis toujours arrivée 

Perso en 14 ans d'exercice jamais d'échec 

J'ai déjà eut des enfants de tout âge en accueil qui avaient eu des modes de garde différents avant d'atterrir chez moi
En 2 mois c'était une réussite 

Il faut se laisser du temps et surtout leurs laisser du temps pour s'adapter 

Ne baissez pas les bras 
Vous finirez par trouver la bonne personne pour votre loulou j'en suis certaine


----------



## MEG (23 Décembre 2022)

Je vous remercie. Peut être que la nounou aura le déclic et comprendra qu’il faut persévérer. Sinon nous devrons trouver quelqu’un d’autre qui puisse accompagner notre enfant et avoir le même discours que vous c’est à dire ne rien lâcher et se dire que ça finira par aller


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

En 25 ans de pratique j'ai toujours réussi à passer ce cap qui peut être parfois difficile avec l'aide et la confiance des parents employeurs et des enfants. Parfois c'est plus long, d'autres fois c'est rapide. Nous travaillons avec des petits êtres vivants. Tout n'est pas formaté. C'est ce qui fait le charme, l'intérêt mais aussi la complexité de notre profession.


----------



## Capri95 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️ 

Je trouve qu'une semaine c'est un peu juste pour décider d'arrêter le contrat de la part de votre assmat.
Votre petit bonhomme à besoin de temps, il était accueilli chez sa première assmat depuis sa naissance si j'ai bien lu et là il a 15 mois, il a aussi du peut-être passer par la phase de la peur de l'abandon (8 mois environ) pour votre première assmat, c'est sa deuxième figure d'attachement et là changement total pour lui les odeurs ne sont plus les mêmes, les habitudes, le lieu, les autres enfants.
Si vraiment elle ne veut plus continuer dans ce cas voyez avec une autre assmat et expliqué bien que votre petit bonhomme à besoin de temps pour s'adapter. ( Il n'est chez cette assmat que depuis 1 semaine, le changement peut encore intervenir pour trouver quelqu'un d'autre)
Courage vous allez trouver votre "perle rare" 🤗


----------



## B29 (23 Décembre 2022)

Je pense que vous devez avoir une conversation avec votre assistante maternelle. 
Une semaine d'adaptation c'est court surtout pour un petit de 15 mois car il avait déjà des habitudes chez son ancienne nounou et là il doit tout recommencer. Essayez de travailler ensemble main dans la main avec elle. Il faut persévérer car moi je n'aurai pas abandonné aussi vite. Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

En effet je discuterais avec cette nouvelle AM, je lui demanderais à elle, en tant que pro, pense t elle qu'il faut dès à présent trouver une autre AM, et quel profil d'AM pense t elle qu'il faudrait pour mon garçon si c'est ce qu'elle pense. Je lui assurerais qu'alors je ferais moi même la rupture du contrat dès que j'aurais trouvé sa remplaçante.
Mais si elle pense qu'il faut simplement prendre plus de temps pour l'adaptation et qu'elle est prête à relever le défi, certes difficile pour tout le monde, alors je chercherais une solution pour en effet accorder plus de temps, plus progressivement même si c'est compliqué au niveau organisation du travail, du moins si c'est ce qu'elle pense qu'il faut faire.

Vous décrivez un petit garçon très sensible, de plus à cet âge plus les circonstances de ce changement ne peuvent que le déstabiliser, l'insécuriser.
Dans un cas simple on sait aujourd'hui qu'il faut 3 semaines au cerveau humain adulte pour admettre une nouvelle habitude comme routinière, c'est dire que votre enfant a forcément besoin de temps. La vraie question c'est de savoir si tous les adultes autour de lui sont OK pour l'accompagner? Voilà pourquoi je pense que je demanderais surtout à l'AM si elle pense que c'est OK et si oui dans quelle condition. Mais si elle pense ne pas pouvoir le faire elle doit avoir le droit de l'exprimer clairement, c'est souvent difficile de le faire pour une AM car elle peut craindre de vous froisser.

Si j'étais son AM je commencerais surement par lui parler de son ancienne AM ET des ces copains: je lui dirais que j'imagine qu'il est un peu triste de ne plus voir Nounou X et se demande peut être pourquoi? Qu'il doit savoir qu'elle pense certainement beaucoup à lui aussi car elle avait très certainement beaucoup d'affection pour lui, mais qu'elle a été obligée pour se soigner d'arrêter de l'accueillir lui et ses copains. Que nous pouvons lui souhaiter de bientôt aller mieux. Que ses copains ont du, eux aussi, aller chez une nouvelle Nounou, comme moi, avec des nouveaux copains. Que c'est normal d'avoir un peu de mal à s'habituer à des nouvelles personnes (nouvelle Nounou, nouveau copains) mais que j'ai confiance en lui et dans les autres copains ici pour très bientôt avoir AUSSI du plaisir à être ensemble. Que ça n’empêche pas de continuer de penser avec affection à Nounou X et tous les copains.

Si j'étais sa Maman c'est aussi ce que je lui dirais. En gros qu'il a le droit d'être un peu triste de ce changement (car la tristesse est une émotion qui révèle la conscience de la perte de quelque chose mais aussi qu'alors on fait la place à une nouvelle chose) car c'est tout à fait normal. Mais que cette tristesse ne devrait pas l’empêcher d'apprécier Nounou Y et les nouveaux copains qui sont chouettes AUSSI. En fait, lui faire comprendre qu'on ne perd personne, on ajoute des gens dans son cœur. Reconnaître l’émotion de l'enfant, la valider, c'est lui permettre de la comprendre, de l'accepter et surtout de la laisser le traverser car une émotion bloquée, niée devient ensuite un sentiment durable au lieu de passer son chemin.

Voilà j'espère vous avoir un peu aidé.


----------



## MEG (23 Décembre 2022)

Merci de vos réponses et de votre soutien. La journée d’hier a été catastrophique beaucoup de pleurs, beaucoup d’inquiétudes pour moi et la nounou qui voulait renoncer. Mais en milieu de matinée  aujourd’hui un autre petit garçon s’est révélé. Il a réussi à jouer et à dormir un peu. Nous avons beaucoup discuté avec la nounou, elle se sentait démunie de le voir pleurer autant sans pouvoir le réconforter et de mon côté je n’arrivais pas à l’apaiser en le déposant. Nous allons faire une adaptation longue, nous prendrons le temps qu’il faut et tant pis pour le travail (même si nous ne savons pas comment faire concrètement encore). La nounou est gentille, à l’écoute de notre petit et si ses pleurs la touchent autant c’est qu’elle est investie. Ça va aller ! Nous l’espérons. Ce n’est pas toujours simple les changements pour un bébé et ses parents. En tout cas merci vos réponses m’ont permis de comprendre qu’il fallait persévérer


----------



## B29 (23 Décembre 2022)

@MEG 
Persévérez, si vous êtes tous soudés vous allez y arriver. Demandez à votre petit garçon de faire un dessin à sa nounou et à ses nouveaux copains. Soyez positive si vous êtes angoissée votre enfant va le sentir.
Joyeuses fêtes à vous.


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

"Mais en milieu de matinée aujourd’hui un autre petit garçon s’est révélé"

Toutes les fois où j'ai eut des enfants qui était dans l'hyper résistance en criant beaucoup par exemple j'ai noté aussi que cette attitude s'arrêtait d'un coup d'un seul. Comme si plus l'enfant sent qu'il va craquer, céder, il crie un peu plus fort dans l'espoir qu'on craque avant lui.
En outre si ce qu'il espère c'est la Nounou d'avant ce n'est simplement pas possible donc non les adultes ne vont pas craquer avant lui.
La difficulté c'est que personne ne peut dire combien de temps pour que l'enfant "capitule" et accepte de tisser du lien avec cette autre personne qui n'est pas celle qu'il veut. C'est pourquoi le plus important est de savoir si l'AM accepte de relever le defi. Et oui, ça peut l'aider à accepter si elle sent qu'elle travaille vraiment main dans la main avec les Parents, c'est dure mais elle sera alors encouragée.
J'ai aussi noté que lien avec ces enfants là est d'autant plus fort ensuite parce que ce sont des enfants "beaucoup", ils sauront aussi bien être très démonstratif quand ils ne veulent pas que quand ils veulent.

N'hesitez pas à remercier votre AM pour sa perceverence car oui c'est evidement dure pour elle.
Dure de voir votre petit garçon qui ne vit pas bien la situation.
Dure aussi de faire endurer cette ambiance aux autres enfants.
Bien sur, dure pour elle même, que de se sentir à ce point rejetée.
Même si c'est une pro, elle n'en reste pas moins un être humain, qui doit encaisser toutes ces émotions et c'est parfois difficile.
Mais ce "aujourd'hui" est très encourageant. On pourra dire à votre garçon comme c'est agréable de savoir qu'il a pu jouer et s'apaiser en votre absence, heureux POUR LUI. Important qu'il sache que c'est avant tout une bonne chose POUR LUI.


----------



## Catie6432 (23 Décembre 2022)

Heureuse de vous lire ! Un travail d'équipe en confiance tout est réuni pour un futur apaisé. Donnez nous des nouvelles. Bonnes fêtes à vous !


----------



## Titine15 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Ne perdez pas espoir avec une petite ça a duré plusieurs mois et maintenant cela fait 2 ans que je l'accueille et c'est un vrai plaisir de l'avoir et d'avoir tenue le coup. Par contre, ce qui m'a aidé à tenir c'est que la petite dormait 2h le matin et 3h l'après midi du coup je pouvais souffler et recharger mes batteries pour le reste de la journée 
Ça prend du temps parfois mais avec de la bienveillance et de la patience on y arrive
Bonne continuation


----------



## Euphrasie (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Ce sont juste des pistes qui peuvent convenir ou pas (donc pas de jugement, merci) en vrac et dans le désordre : 

Prendre en considération par tous les adultes le ressenti de l'enfant de la séparation d'avec l'ancienne assistante maternelle (comme déjà-dit). Le rassurer sur les sentiments qu'elle porte encore envers l'enfant. Lui dire qu'elle continue de l'estimer malgré son absence (comme papa et maman d'ailleurs), qu'elle ne l'a absolument pas abandonné (peut-être se reverront ils...).

Accueillir ses pleurs, lui dire qu'il a bien le droit de pleurer, que c'est permis. Parfois dans les pleurs se mêlent plusieurs émotions, peur, tristesse, etc... Lui dire que l'on comprends que c'est difficile pour lui, mais, que l'on sait qu'il a les compétences en lui pour apprendre à s'habituer à tous ces changements qui le bouleverse. Le féliciter chaque jour.

À l'arrivée comme au départ de l'enfant, il ne faut vraiment pas montrer vos angoisses (qui sont tout à fait normales et légitimes) devant lui. Car alors, l'enfant peut les ressentir, les lire sur l'expression de votre visage, et là, il peut à son tour prendre peur... C'est un cercle qui n'est pas vertueux.

Peut-être ne pas discuter chaque jour de vos préoccupations actuelles avec l'AM, si toutefois, elle est OK, (il faut donner du temps au temps, et à l'enfant et à tout le monde), mais plutôt définir un jour pour savoir comment cela évolue, cela permet de ne pas mettre la pression à tout le monde, de ne pas stigmatiser l'enfant dans une posture...

Ne pas avoir peur des mots, bien lui signifier que vous ne l'abandonnez pas, hors de question, , vous l'aimez trop pour cela, juste vous allez vivre votre vie de femme, que lorsque vous aurez finit ce que vous avez à faire vous reviendrez le chercher.

Retenir que, les enfants de cet âge vivent dans le présent, contrairement à nous qui conscientisons tout. Si l'enfant pleure, ce n'est pas parce qu'il élabore par des pensées que vous ne reviendrait pas. Il est bloqué dans "ses émotions", rien de plus, qui sont bien sur une réaction à un vécu. En revanche, oui, nous les adultes ont peu aisément imaginer le pire, à nous les angoisses ! 

Sachant qu'une journée d'un enfant est rempli d'enormément de rituels, c'est bien normal, qu'il sente que n'est pas comme d'habitude. Donc, bien travailler durant son nouvel accueil à reconstruire des rituels qui d'ailleurs l'aide à "supporter" l'éloignement avec ses principales figures d'attachements, les habitudes étant des repères temporelles pour appréhender le déroulement de la journée (après la sieste, c'est le gouter, ensuite c'est l'heure de se séparer avec l'AM, puis de retrouver sa famille...).

Pour gagner sa confiance, lui dire, lorsque vous venez le chercher : tu vois je viens de chercher comme je te l'avais dit, promis, ce matin, je suis très contente de te retrouver, de sorte qu'au fur et à mesure, il comprenne qu'il y a bien un début et une fin d'accueil, et que vous serait toujours présent(e). 

Oser dire à son enfant que vous êtes très contente d'aller travailler, et aussi que cela vous réjouit que pendant ce temps là, vous savez qu'il va pouvoir vivre sa vie de petit garçon de 15 mois en s'amusant.

Lui faire un petit album photos solide qui pourrait consulter à sa guise si il a un petit coup de blues, qui permet d'évoquer toute la famille, donc de vous faire exister symboliquement.

Lui dessiner chaque jour (oui c'est un peu contraignant) le temps que tout s'arrange un petit coeur avec plein d'amour dedans ou autre, sur son poignet. 

Lui lire chez l'assistante maternelle et chez vous des histoires de séparations et de retrouvailles d'avec sa famille, de sorte que l'enfant se reconnaisse et comprenne qu'il retrouvera toujours sa famille. 
Lui lire aussi des histoires de cache-cache. Si pas beaucoup de moyen, l'inscrire dans une médiathèque pour emprunt, souvent c'est gratuit, au pire vite rentabilisé au prix ou coûtent les livres...

Transmettre ses rituels qui peuvent être continuer chez l'assistante maternelle (ex : lui fredonner sa comptine préférée, ses intérêts du moment, etc...)

Jouer très souvent à cache cache avec lui, et lui dire, tu vois c'est comme quand tu vas chez nounou, je reviens toujours (c’est ce qu’on appelle la permanence de l’objet).

Lui faire beaucoup de câlins qui est un anti-stress.

Temps, confiance et patience devrait contribuer à l'apaisement général. Je vous le souhaite.

Belle soirée !


----------



## MeliMelo (25 Décembre 2022)

Je crois bien qu'Euphrasie a tout dit. La rencontre entre un enfant et une assistante maternelle, c'est comme la rencontre du Petit Prince et du renard : il faut s'apprivoiser et cela prend du temps selon les enfants, une semaine me semble bien court à moi aussi.

Pour rappel, le secret du Renard : « Voici mon secret. Il est très simple: on ne voit bien qu'avec le cœur. L'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux. »

Belles fêtes à toutes. 💖


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Décembre 2022)

Vous dites faire confiance à cette seconde nounou je dirais c'est la BASE il ne manquerait plus que çà que vous hésitiez ! vous êtes très fusionnelle avec votre enfant c'est de là que vient surement ce soucis ... votre enfant ressent que vous avez du mal à le "lâcher" ! en 30 ans d'accueil j'ai toujours eu (même à 2 ans) des enfants heureux de venir chez moi, même s'ils pleuraient parfois le matin mais c'était rare parce qu'un PE restait un peu trop longtemps (j'y remédiais) et une fois la porte refermée les pleurs s'arrêtaient ... mais qd je lis ce genre de problème récurrent d'enfant qui pleure dans la journée je comprends que cette dame hésite à continuer pour le bien de sa maisonnée ... j'ai eu malgré tout une petite que j'avais eu à 12 mois elle pleurait qd elle voyait mon mari le soir et mon fils qd il rentrait du collège l'ancienne nounou avait 2 fils et je me suis toujours posé la question de ce qu'ils avaient pu lui faire ? et comme dit plus haut un jour çà s'est arrêté NET après 3 mois ! car je pense que je n'aurais pas pu continuer pour mon mari et mon fils qui ne la supportait plus et par ailleurs dans la journée avec moi et les copains copines elle était adorable ... votre petit bonhomme va s'habituer apparemment quelques bons signes sont déjà apparus mais n'oubliez pas qu'il faut travailler main dans la main avec votre ass mat c'est elle qui l'a dans la journée alors il faut tout faire pour que çà se passe bien ... expliquer à votre enfant c'est bien mais je pense que trop c'est trop pour pouvoir travailler vous et votre mari il vous faut le mettre chez une ass mat et là c'est une nouvelle personne il vous faut également y croire pour que le petit le ressente ... lui expliquer "maman revient papa revient ne t'inquiètes pas" n'est pas productif une maman me l'avait fait un matin je lui ai dit de "parler plus positivement à mon égard" car perso j'avais l'impression qu'en disant ces paroles son enfant avait de quoi s'inquiéter qd elle l'a déposait ??? alors qu'il n'est était rien !!! la maman ou le papa parti elle ne pleurait bien évidemment plus elle rentrait dans leur jeu ... c'est souvent le PE qui fait son mal ... excusez moi de ma franchise par rapport aux autres ass mat mais je le ressens ainsi !!! apporter des draps avec l'odeur pour moi c'est du "pipi" de chat ... chacune procède à sa manière ... en tout cas j'espère que votre petit va finir par s'habituer autant pour lui mais surtout pour cette dame qui fait tout son possible avec lui mais je dirais c'est la base de notre métier sinon on fait autre chose !!!


----------

